# Lohnt der Umstieg von 60Hz Monitor auf 144 Hz mit einer Sapphire R90?



## Marko3006 (11. Oktober 2015)

Ich frage mal so in die Runde, da ich bei nem Kumpel mal einen 144 Hz Monitor in Aktion gesehen habe. Eigentlich wollte ich meine alten ja noch behalten (60hz) nachdem ich hier ja schon mal gefragt hatte, aber hat mir schon gefallen was so ein Teil leistet^^Aber ich bin mir nicht sicher ob meine Grafikkarte für so einen Monitor gemacht ist.  Ich nutze ja nur Full HD! Spielen tue ich fast alle Genres.

LG

PS: ich meine natürlich eine Sapphire Nitro R390!!


----------



## SilentHunter (11. Oktober 2015)

Selbst in Full HD sollte dir klar sein das du ausser in älteren oder sehr einfach gestrickten Games mit deiner Graka die 144Hz so gut wie nie erreichen wirst .


----------



## Nazzy (11. Oktober 2015)

lohnen tut es sich immer, vorallem, wenn man  ein ambitionierter Shooter Spieler ist.  
Deine Graka ist auch flott genug, um viele fps zu zaubern. Für ein paar Runden BF im Monat würde ich aber nicht unbedingt wechseln.
Die meisten Monitore kannst du btw easy auf 75 hz hochjagen. Ist zwar nicht die Welt, aber man  kann selbst zwischen 60 und 75 Hz einen Unterschied merken.


----------



## Marko3006 (11. Oktober 2015)

Ich habe hier was im Forum gefunden

~*Brauch ich für 120/144Hz auch 120/144FPS?* 

 Dieser Mythos geistert schon eine Weile durch die Weiten des Internets.   Einfach ausgedrückt: Nein! 120/144 FPS sind nicht nötig. Bereits im Desktop-betrieb merkt man die Vorteile eines 120/144Hz-Monitors. Das   verschieben von offenen Fenstern zeigt das am deutlichsten. Natürlich   ist es relativ sinnfrei sich von einem 120/144Hz-Monitor ein Wunder zu   erwarten. Ein 120/144Hz-Monitor macht Spiele die ruckeln sicher nicht   ruckelfrei.  Er ist also keine Wunderwaffe, wenn der heimische PC an seine Leistungsgrenzen gerät. 

 Allerdings ermöglicht er eine leicht flüssigere Bildausgabe, wenn Vsync   aktiv und Triple-Buffering inaktiv ist. In diesem Betriebszustand  können  nur Bildraten ausgegeben werden, die ein glatter Teiler der   Bildschirmfrequenz sind. Bei 60 Hz also 60 fps, 30 fps, 20 fps, 15   fps,... und bei 120 Hz 120 fps, 60 fps, 40 fps, 30 fps, 24 fps, 20   fps,... . Zwar wird die Anzeigedauer für jeden Frame neu ausgehandelt,   so dass auch ein 60 Hz Display auf 59 Bilder in einer Sekunde kommen   kann, im Zweifelsfall können die Zwischenstufen "40 fps" und "24 fps"   beim 120 Hz Display aber den Unterschied zwischen gut und mittelmäßig   spielbar bzw. gerade noch und unspielbar ausmachen.

Deswegen frag ich^^


----------



## XeT (11. Oktober 2015)

144hz kannst du für shooter/starcraft nehmen, für den Rest reichen 60hz. Du kannst entweder 60hz mit mehr Optik oder 120/144hz für flüssiges Bild. Das flüssigere merkst du aber nur bei schnellen Bewegungen.

Das ist auch der Grund warum ich auf 4k gewechselt habe. Die Multiplayer die ich Spiele gehen ohne Probleme in 4k. Im singleplayer hab ich lieber weniger fps als flimmernde Kanten.


----------



## stoepsel (11. Oktober 2015)

Ich bin auch auf 144Hz umgestiegen, damit ich mich nicht mit dem nervigen Vsync rumärgern muss...
Ich kann jetzt also bis zu 144 FPS ohne Vsync zocken! 
Eine sehr nette Begleiterscheinung ist das in deinem kopierten Text schon erwähnte spürbar flüssigere Spielgefühl ...
Von meiner Seite hast Du , für den Umstieg, auf jeden Fall grünes Licht! 
Deine Graka ist kn dieser Sache erstmal völlig nebensächlich!


----------



## javieros (11. Oktober 2015)

Ich habe mal irgendwo hier im PCGH-Forum gelesen, dass 120Hz sogar beim Filme schauen eine positive Auswirkung haben. Kann jemand das bestätigen?


----------



## JoM79 (11. Oktober 2015)

SilentHunter schrieb:


> Selbst in Full HD sollte dir klar sein das du ausser in älteren oder sehr einfach gestrickten Games mit deiner Graka die 144Hz so gut wie nie erreichen wirst .


Ääähhh, nein.
Erstens hat der Monitor immer 144Hz und auch bei weniger als 144fps hast du einen Vorteil von den 144Hz.
Ob man nun 144Hz braucht oder nicht, muss jeder für sich entscheiden.


----------



## Bot_mit_Ping (11. Oktober 2015)

Ich benutze sogar wqhd und 144hz mit der gpu.


----------



## Bulo22 (11. Oktober 2015)

Der Umstieg auf 144Hz lohnt sich auf jeden Fall. Wie schon erwähnt merkt man den Unterschied im Vergleich zu 60Hz schon im Desktopbetrieb deutlich.


----------



## LudwigX (11. Oktober 2015)

javieros schrieb:


> Ich habe mal irgendwo hier im PCGH-Forum gelesen, dass 120Hz sogar beim Filme schauen eine positive Auswirkung haben. Kann jemand das bestätigen?



Spielst du einen 24fps Film auf einem 120hz Monitor ab hast du den Vorteil, dass 120 ein ganzes Vielfaches von 24 ist. Mit anderen Worten: Jedes Bild vom Video wird einfach 5 mal vom Monitor angezeigt.
60 ist kein ganzes Vielfaches von  24. 
Der Monitor muss also die Bilder vom Video abwechselnd 2 mal bzw 3 mal anzeigen. Dadurch ruckelt ein 24 fps Film noch mehr als ohnehin schon.


Bei Spielen hast du bei der gleichen FPS mit einem 144 hz Monitor außerdem einen geringeren Input Lag


----------



## JoM79 (11. Oktober 2015)

LudwigX schrieb:


> Bei Spielen hast du bei der gleichen FPS mit einem 144 hz Monitor außerdem einen geringeren Input Lag



Nein.
Der Inputlag ist Monitorabhängig und hat nichts mit der Bildwiederholfrequenz zu tun.


----------



## Bulo22 (12. Oktober 2015)

Da wäre langsam aber sicher ein "Aufklärungs"-Thread zum Thema 144Hz nötig. 
Also mit allen Mythen und tatsächlichen Vor- und Nachteilen.


----------



## Marko3006 (12. Oktober 2015)

Ok bis Mittwoch warte ich noch mit der Entscheidung ab, also wer hat noch nicht wer will nochmal?^^


----------



## LudwigX (13. Oktober 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Nein.
> Der Inputlag ist Monitorabhängig und hat nichts mit der Bildwiederholfrequenz zu tun.



Der Monitor kann ein Bild erst darstellen, wenn er es komplett vom Monitor erhalten hat.

Bei 60 Hertz schickt die Grafikkarte 60 Bilder pro Sekunde an den Monitor. Sie benötigt also 1000/60ms um ein Bild an den Monitor zu senden. Das entspricht dann 16,6ms.
Bei 144 Hertz sind es nur 1000/144ms, was ca 7ms entspricht. 
D.h. alleine an dieser Stelle spart man auf jeden Fall fast 10ms
Der Unterschied im Input Lag ist zwischen 60hz und 144hz spürbar. Der Unterschied wird sehr extrem falls man VSync nutzt


----------



## aloha84 (13. Oktober 2015)

LudwigX schrieb:


> Der Monitor kann ein Bild erst darstellen, wenn er es komplett vom Monitor erhalten hat.
> 
> Bei 60 Hertz schickt die Grafikkarte 60 Bilder pro Sekunde an den Monitor. Sie benötigt also 1000/60ms um ein Bild an den Monitor zu senden. Das entspricht dann 16,6ms.
> Bei 144 Hertz sind es nur 1000/144ms, was ca 7ms entspricht.
> ...



Zitat Prad zu meinem Monitor:


> Wer sich bereits Gedanken gemacht hat, *dass die sehr gute Reaktionszeit durch einen Input-Lag erkauft wird, der sei beruhigt: Im Stoppuhr-Vergleich läuft der L227WT synchron zu einem CRT-Monitor*  und eine spürbare Verzögerung bei schnellen Bewegungen und  Schusswechseln in Action-Spielen kann damit ausgeschlossen werden.


Test Monitor LG Flatron L227WT Teil 12

Ein CRT hatte keinen Inputlag, obwohl die bei hohen Auflösungen nur 60-75 Hz hatten.
Bei Vsync ist das was anderes, mit double buffer hat du so gut wie kein Inputlag --> dafür aber framedrops sobald du z.B.: unter 60fps@60Hz fällst.
Mit Triple-buffer fällt das drop weg --> aber dafür hast du einen entsprechend hohen Inputlag.


----------



## JoM79 (13. Oktober 2015)

LudwigX schrieb:


> Der Monitor kann ein Bild erst darstellen, wenn er es komplett vom Monitor erhalten hat.
> 
> Bei 60 Hertz schickt die Grafikkarte 60 Bilder pro Sekunde an den Monitor. Sie benötigt also 1000/60ms um ein Bild an den Monitor zu senden. Das entspricht dann 16,6ms.
> Bei 144 Hertz sind es nur 1000/144ms, was ca 7ms entspricht.
> ...


Du weisst nicht was ein Inputlag ist.
Das was du beschreibst ist, wie schon gesagt, die Bildwiederholfrequenz.

Der Inputlag ist die Zeit zwischen Eingabe und Ausgabe am Monitor.
Du kannst theoretisch nen Inputlag von 21ms am 144Hz Monitor haben.
Dann würde dir zwar alle 7ms ein neues Bild angezeigt, aber dein Input würde erst nach 3 frames dargestellt.

Wenn wir jetzt mal annehmen dass der Inputlag nur 2ms beträgt, dann wird ausgeführte Aktion anzeigt wenn der Monitor das Bild aktualisiert.
Dadurch wird der Inputlag aber nicht kürzer, wenn du einen 144Hz Monitor hast.

Zusammenfassend lässt sich sagen, dass du von einem Outputlag sprichst und nicht von einem Inputlag.


----------



## LudwigX (14. Oktober 2015)

Ich weiß sehr wohl was der Inputlag ist. Ihr habt einfach nur nicht verstanden was ich geschrieben habe.
Es gibt 2 Dinge, die ihr beachten müsst:
1. "Input Lag" ist nicht standartisiert. Eher benutzt es jeder so wie er es braucht. Was ich meine ist: "Die Zeit, die von einem Input (z.B. Maus bewegen) vergeht, bis sich die Pixel am Monitor verändern".

2.
Die Grafikkarte kann ein Bild nicht sofort an den Monitor schicken. Sie benötigt dafür eine gewisse Zeit. Bei 60Hz ca 16,6ms; bei 144hz ca 7ms. Die Zahlen sind zwar identisch mit der Bildwiederholrate, haben aber überhaupt nichts mit ihr zu tun.
Anders als ein CRT stellt der LCD ein neues Bild auf einmal dar. Damit das möglich ist muss er zuerst abwarten bis er das komplette Bild von der GPU erhalten hat.


Hier gibt es das auch in Videoform mit 480fps: (Ihr könnt oben auf herunterladen und dann die Frames einzeln zählen).
60Hz: https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B63uTEkhfJ_DbUFnajNTSVlNc2M/view?usp=sharing
144Hz: https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B63uTEkhfJ_Da0s0cUJxckR1Snc/view?usp=sharing


Bei 60 Hz hat man im Schnitt ca 14 Frames Input lag. Das entspricht also 29ms Input lag
Bei 144Hz hingegen sind es im Schnitt nur 9 Frames. Also nur ca 19ms Input Lag

Alle anderen Einstellungen waren gleich. Vsync war im Test deaktiviert.


----------



## JoM79 (14. Oktober 2015)

Doch die Grafikkarte schickt die Daten sofort raus, wenn das Bild berechnet ist.
Abwarten tut sie nur, wenn Vsync aktiviert ist.
Desweiteren baut sich das Bild eines TFT zeilenweise auf, deswegen kommt es auch beim nicht synchronisierten Bildaufbau zu tearing.

Der Inputlag wird von den vernünftigen Testseiten auch gleich angegeben, da gibt es nur Unterschiede beim Messverfahren.
Er beschreibt die Zeit von einer Eingabe bis zur Ausgabe am Monitor.
PCGH und tftcentral nutzen dafür SMTT.
Prad misst meine ich anders, kann mich aber auch irren.


----------



## SilentHunter (14. November 2015)

Der Nachfolgende rudimentäre Erklärungsversuch ist aus meinem rein subjektiven Verständnis der Materie heraus mal formuliert worden . Sollte ich da grundlegenes Falsch interpretieren bitte ich mich zu berichtigen .

Im alleridealsten Fall hat man einen 144Hz Monitor und die Graka schafft 144FPS bei was auch immer sie auswerfen soll (Games ect. ) . In dem Fall wird jedes erzeugte Bild auch sofort ausgegeben und dargestellt und jedwede Eingabe könnte theoretisch sofort mit dem nächsten Refresh und synchronem Bild umgesetzt werden .  Bei jeder Abweichung refresht der Monitor immer noch mit 144Hz aber er muss Lücken füllen wenn die FPS sinken sollten . In dem Fall kann jede Eingabe auch erst frühestens optisch mit umgesetzt werden wenn das nächste Bild der Graka an den Monitor gesendet wird . Wie das jetzt allerdings berechnet wird um den dadurch entstehenden Zeitfaktor des Inputlag zu bekommen entzieht sich meiner Kenntniss .


----------

